# Pics



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola loves a good swim to fetch a stick...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's first proper swim... Yay!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Becoming a real water baby..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok last one.. Her favourite pose


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures Ruth - looks like they've all been swimming this easter x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey! Can't wait til I can use the camera properly. If anyone knows how to help with the water shots please let me know.. They turned out very bright!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel embarrassed to put my shots on now - yours are amazing.

Do you have a 'bracketing' function on your camera? (i.e: it takes 3 pictures at the same time - one on correct exposure, one minus half a stop and one plus half a stop). Mine does and it sometimes takes the edge off oddly bright things.
You can always delete the over exposed ones.
It might be worth a try.

A polarizing filter is good for water too. it can cut a lot of glare down. They are only cheap, you just need to buy one for you lens thread size (mine is 52mm) or use a hoya type filter holder. You rotate the filter until the glare reduces. It also saturates the colours a lot and gives deep blue skies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I feel embarrassed to put my shots on now - yours are amazing.
> 
> Do you have a 'bracketing' function on your camera? (i.e: it takes 3 pictures at the same time - one on correct exposure, one minus half a stop and one plus half a stop). Mine does and it sometimes takes the edge off oddly bright things.
> You can always delete the over exposed ones.
> It might be worth a try.


Don't be daft!! Yours are great. 

Thanks for the bracketing tip, will try that. I'm trying my best to use the manual modes - the exposure would have been ok on auto but auto is no fun


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for a polarising filter! Thanks :twothumbs:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Don't be daft!! Yours are great.
> 
> Thanks for the bracketing tip, will try that. I'm trying my best to use the manual modes - the exposure would have been ok on auto but auto is no fun


I know what you mean but I'm not quick enough in manual and it never looks good when I have to concentrate with my tongue out. 
I used to use manual all the time when there was a ring on the lens for aperture but now it seems more difficult..

Try the polarizer though, I'm sure it'll help


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and these are Canadian Geese.. They were visiting..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I know what you mean but I'm not quick enough in manual and it never looks good when I have to concentrate with my tongue out.
> I used to use manual all the time when there was a ring on the lens for aperture but now it seems more difficult..
> 
> Try the polarizer though, I'm sure it'll help


I need to improve on quick change in aperture and ISO! I think then things will be a lot better 

Will def try the polariser. Thanks.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just can't get enough of your two! Wonderful pictures! think I'll also give the 'bracketing' thing a try x


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Amazingly beautiful pictures! Your girls look so happy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Amazingly beautiful pictures! Your girls look so happy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really hope they are


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They really are amazing photos I can't see how you could really improve them, but then I will never make a photographer. The girls look so happy and beautiful. What a brilliant walk.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smashing, smashing, smashing! I love all the shots, especially your wet, muddy and ecstatic dogs. I am useless with all the bells and whistles on my camera, I tend to try to fix things after the fact with Picassa or photobucket editing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous - will expect regular galleries of pictures, not sure how you'll improve them.
Love Lola's eyebrows in the second pic and the one of Nina laughing and the one of them in the back of the car - actually I love them both and all of the pictures


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My favourite is them in the boot of the car, looking like they've had a very lovely time!!

Impressive skills Ruth - is your house dotted with photos of your girls everywhere?? Mine would be if i'd taken all those great pics =)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful photos Ruth. How near are you to the sea? I also loved the one of them in the boot of the car. . And all the others of course. The one of Nina starting the body shake is brilliant. I can feel the drops spraying everywhere from here.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> My favourite is them in the boot of the car, looking like they've had a very lovely time!!
> 
> Impressive skills Ruth - is your house dotted with photos of your girls everywhere?? Mine would be if i'd taken all those great pics =)


Ashamedly I should have more. Will have to get some more printed. I do have lots of my own pictures around though. Like having memories. 



Cat 53 said:


> Wonderful photos Ruth. How near are you to the sea? I also loved the one of them in the boot of the car. . And all the others of course. The one of Nina starting the body shake is brilliant. I can feel the drops spraying everywhere from here.


We are less than 10 minutes to that lovely beach


----------

